
As coronavirus looms, mask shortage give rise to promising re-use approach - bookofjoe
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/20/health/coronavirus-masks-reuse.html
======
netman21
3M just doubled its production to 100 Million a month. That should do it I
think.

